# Hashi's and thirst?



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm wondering if thirst is a typical Hashi's symptom? I find I need to have a bottle of water with me at all times, I am always thirsty.


----------



## Live2Love (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Erika, 
I don't have a good answer for you. BUT - I do have the same problem. I am getting checked for diabetes tomorrow. Extreme thirst is a symptom. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> I'm wondering if thirst is a typical Hashi's symptom? I find I need to have a bottle of water with me at all times, I am always thirsty.


It is not unusual for a thyroid patient to also have Sjogren's Syndrome but my first thought "is" diabetes as the other poster has suggested.

Let us know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> I'm wondering if thirst is a typical Hashi's symptom? I find I need to have a bottle of water with me at all times, I am always thirsty.


Erika..............have you been to your doctor and gotten some answers re your thirst?


----------



## Live2Love (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Erika,
I got my diabetes test results. No diabetes here. So, I'm going to let my levothyroxine kick in- I've only been on it for 1.5 weeks. If my thirst doesn't go away in a few more weeks- I'll be asking more questions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Live2Love said:


> Hey Erika,
> I got my diabetes test results. No diabetes here. So, I'm going to let my levothyroxine kick in- I've only been on it for 1.5 weeks. If my thirst doesn't go away in a few more weeks- I'll be asking more questions.


I am very glad to hear that you don't have diabetes!arty0006:


----------



## Live2Love (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, I'm glad to hear it too! My A1C and Glucose were exactly where they needed to be. So that is relieving!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Live2Love said:


> Yes, I'm glad to hear it too! My A1C and Glucose were exactly where they needed to be. So that is relieving!


You are not kidding about that. One of the most difficult situations to treat happens to be diabetes and thyroid disease.


----------



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

the thirst thing totally went away...but my heart rate has been elevated so i think i'm on too much levothyroxine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> the thirst thing totally went away...but my heart rate has been elevated so i think i'm on too much levothyroxine.


How much are you on and when are you due for labs?


----------



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

i'm on 100mcg. three weeks ago i was feeling fine and my tsh was .03 so the doc said to start taking half a pill (instead of a whole pill) twice a week. the hyper symptoms have started since then. i called his office on friday but he didn't call back.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> i'm on 100mcg. three weeks ago i was feeling fine and my tsh was .03 so the doc said to start taking half a pill (instead of a whole pill) twice a week. the hyper symptoms have started since then. i called his office on friday but he didn't call back.


Are you active? Walking or some sort of mild exercise would help burn that up.

Please follow up on this on Monday. Hopefully, they can have you come right in for labs. You know of course at this point, you cannot rely on TSH alone. Free T4 and Free T3 would be most helpful.

Andros


----------



## erika (Oct 17, 2009)

hi lu ann,

i am somewhat active...today i was more active and felt better, so that's a good idea. i had thought i would feel more racy if i exercised. i think i also need to cut out coffee. i skipped my 2nd cup today and felt much better.

i don't remember my T3 & T4's precisely, but i know they were in the upper range-i think T3 was 80% of range and T4 was 70% or something.

thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

erika said:


> hi lu ann,
> 
> i am somewhat active...today i was more active and felt better, so that's a good idea. i had thought i would feel more racy if i exercised. i think i also need to cut out coffee. i skipped my 2nd cup today and felt much better.
> 
> ...


To the contrary. And if you plan of getting in shape after your recovery period, I recommend that you continue mild daily exercise so the doctor can continue to titrate according to your physical needs. It "is" a process. The more you feel better, the more you will do thereby needing more thyroxine for energy.

It would be a good idea for you to keep a folder and also take a stamped self-addressed envelope w/ you when you get labs. They should be "happy" to mail them to you.

Andros


----------

